# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  بالاخره دندون یا پزشکی؟درآمد دندون یا علاقه به پزشکی؟

## sn912sajjad

*سلام
بچه ها من دیگه مغزم داره ارور میده
ینی اینقد فک کردم که اولویت اولم رو دندون بزنم یا پزشکی که مغزم ورم کرده...
با چن تا دکتر هم مشورت کردم...
یکی میگفت یکی از دندونپزشکا که ایران عمرا قبول نمیشد و رفت اکراین خوند اومد، تو 5 سال اینقد در آورده که دیگه کار نمیکنه!!! میگفت ماهی 100 میلیون کار میکرده!!!
از اون ور من پزشکی رو دوست دارم. اصلا عشق به پزشکی بود که باعث شد با داشتن لیسانس و 25 سال سن برم خدمت و دوباره کنکور بدم یکی از پزشکا میگفت تو طرح تا 15 میلیون میدن...
اما این درآمد دندون بدجوری بین دوراهی گذاشته منو...

آقا بخدا بیمار نیستم که تاپیک میزنم... واقعا اعصابم به هم ریخته.... کمک کنییییییییییییییییییید*

----------


## par.rah

چرا به تاپیکا بالاخره اضافه میکنید و یه تاپیک جدید میزنید!
دندون اشباع شده پزشکی طولانیه
هر کسی نظر خودشو میده...زدن اینجور تاپیکا فقط خودتون رو سردرگم میکنه

----------


## ammir

سلام 
من کسایی که بین پزشکی و دندون و دارو موندن رو درک نمی کنم !
اخه اینا سه تا رشته کاملا متفاوت هست 
پزشکی یه دنیایی داره 
دندون یه دنیای دیگه 
دارو هم که خب... 

دست اخر خودت باید تصمیم بگیری 
کسی نمی تونه بهت کمک کنه باور کن 
این درامدها هم بله برای کسی که واقعا متخصص باشه و مردم قبولش داشته باشن نه اینکه به دید مادی وارد رشته بشه و هنوز خودش ندونه دندون می خواد یا پزشکی

----------


## sn912sajjad

> چرا به تاپیکا بالاخره اضافه میکنید و یه تاپیک جدید میزنید!
> دندون اشباع شده پزشکی طولانیه
> هر کسی نظر خودشو میده...زدن اینجور تاپیکا فقط خودتون رو سردرگم میکنه


کی میگه دندون اشباع شده؟؟؟
به من که یکیشون میگفت حداقل تا 15 سال دیگه حداقل تو شهرستان ها هر دندون پزشکی مینونه میلیاردر شه

----------


## khaan

شما که علاقمت به یکی از این دوتا در حدی نیست که بتون یانتخاب کنی پس مسایل مالی و درامد رو در نظر بگیر و دندون انتخاب کن

----------


## par.rah

> سلام 
> من کسایی که بین پزشکی و دندون و دارو موندن رو درک نمی کنم !
> اخه اینا سه تا رشته کاملا متفاوت هست 
> پزشکی یه دنیایی داره 
> دندون یه دنیای دیگه 
> دارو هم که خب... 
> 
> دست اخر خودت باید تصمیم بگیری 
> کسی نمی تونه بهت کمک کنه باور کن 
> این درامدها هم بله برای کسی که واقعا متخصص باشه و مردم قبولش داشته باشن نه اینکه به دید مادی وارد رشته بشه و هنوز خودش ندونه دندون می خواد یا پزشکی


دارو چی؟

----------


## ammir

> دارو چی؟



چرا جوشی میشی 
یعنی دارو هم که دیگه کلا با این دوتا فرق داره

----------


## Mehran93071

پزشکی خیلی بیشتر طول میکشه دارو یا دندون  :Yahoo (10):

----------


## par.rah

علاقه باید مهمترین چیز باشه

----------


## raheleh

منم مثل شما تو دوراهی موندم.اما بالاخره تصمیممو گرفتم و اول دندون را انتخاب کردم بقیشو سپردم به خدا.بعد از دندان ؛پزشکی رو زدم.دیگه باید منتظر شم ببینم کدوم را قبول میشم

----------


## magicboy

> دوستان  مجموعه آموزشی ریاضی منتظری و فیزیک رحمانی و شیمی ، گسسته، عربی ، ادبیات ونوس رو دارم هرکی خواست بهم پیام بده


مادر عروس

----------


## par.rah

> مادر عروس 
> رفع اسپم : برادر بزرگم پزشکی میخونه و پشیمونه چرا نرفت دارو


خیلی از دانشجو های پزشکی افسردن...نخبه سوخته..پزشکی=جهنم نخبگان

----------


## Mahnaz

> *سلام
> بچه ها من دیگه مغزم داره ارور میده
> ینی اینقد فک کردم که اولویت اولم رو دندون بزنم یا پزشکی که مغزم ورم کرده...
> با چن تا دکتر هم مشورت کردم...
> یکی میگفت یکی از دندونپزشکا که ایران عمرا قبول نمیشد و رفت اکراین خوند اومد، تو 5 سال اینقد در آورده که دیگه کار نمیکنه!!! میگفت ماهی 100 میلیون کار میکرده!!!
> از اون ور من پزشکی رو دوست دارم. اصلا عشق به پزشکی بود که باعث شد با داشتن لیسانس و 25 سال سن برم خدمت و دوباره کنکور بدم یکی از پزشکا میگفت تو طرح تا 15 میلیون میدن...
> اما این درآمد دندون بدجوری بین دوراهی گذاشته منو...
> 
> آقا بخدا بیمار نیستم که تاپیک میزنم... واقعا اعصابم به هم ریخته.... کمک کنییییییییییییییییییید*


چقدر به درامد فکر میکنین..علاقه خیلییی مهمتره! من تو شهر خودم پزشک متخصصی رو میشناسم که ماهی به راحتی 300 میلیون داره! ماهی! خیلییی بیشتر از ی دندانپزشک! فقط علاقه خودتون به رشتت و کارت مهمه اونطوری به درامدم میرسی البته نه با چشم پول دیدن بیمارا!

----------


## par.rah

> *من همیشه به دارو علاقه داشتم و دارم
> اما دیگه نباید شعار بدیم که درامد برامون مهم نیست و از این حرفا
> به نظرم واسه منی که به دارو علاقه دارم اگه برم پزشکی از سر ناچاری حتما تو دوران تحصیل کم میارم و خون از چشمام می چکه می شم یه دکتری که اصلا به کارش علاقه نداره اونوقت نتیجه ش میشه بی کیفیت بودن کارم و از همه مهم تر کم درامد بودنم
> *



دارو درامد کمی نداره ها...دارو تفاوتی که با سایر رشته ها داره..درامدش بعد از یه مدت *بدون کار* بی نهایته

----------


## par.rah

> چقدر به درامد فکر میکنین..علاقه خیلییی مهمتره! من تو شهر خودم پزشک متخصصی رو میشناسم که ماهی به راحتی 300 میلیون داره! ماهی! خیلییی بیشتر از ی دندانپزشک! فقط علاقه خودتون به رشتت و کارت مهمه اونطوری به درامدم میرسی البته نه با چشم پول دیدن بیمارا!


الان همه سطحی نگاه میکنن و میگن درامد غافل از اینکه علاقه میتونه 2-3 برابر درامدی رو که پیشبینی میکردن رو بسازه

----------


## katy perry

ببین فقط یه چی! نشین فقط به نظرات تعدادی دانش آموز، مقداری دانشجو و کمی فارغ التحصیل اینجا گوش نده، اینجاا فقط یک بخش کوچیکی از دایره بررسیت هست، بهتره تو اجتماع های تخصصی تری نظرات تجربه دارها، حضوری، غیرحضوری همه جوره.. هم نمونه های موفق هم نمونه های شکست خورده رو بررسی کنی،این بین حتما به روحیه، هدف، شخصیت و داستان زندگیشون هم توجه کن..شاید دلیلی که باعث شده یکی دلزده شه اصلاا تو زندگی تو مهم نباشه یا تفاوتهای شخصیتی..تو سنی نداری، اگه کسی که مثلا تو 26 سالگی رفته پزشکی و الان خسته ست به این تفاوت دقت کن که نیازهای روانی آدم 30 ساله با 19 ساله فرق داره،اون بیشتر دنبال آرامش و تثبیت هست این مثال بود که متوجه منظورم از تفاوتهایی بین شرایط بشی که بدونی بهرکدوم چقدر باید اهمیت بدی...درآخر امیدوارم بهترین انتخاب رو انجام بدی، که قطعااا همین طور میشه ان شاا..خوب تحقیق کن، صدای درونت رو بشنو..از خدا یاری بخواه ..موفق باشی

----------


## Bahar1377

> آره...تا 60 سالگی هم میشه درس خوند
> 
> البته اگه بعداز اون 8 سال اول هنوز رغبتی برای درس خوندن برات مونده باشه


یافتم ، اومدم از شک و دودلی درت بیارم
نه دندون، نه پزشکی



فقط دارووووووو :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Rezaha

> از الان به فکر تخصص نباش. چون تو ایران فردا تو نمیتونی حدس بزنی
> این رشته از تخصص های دندونه هزینه بسیار بالا. درامد بالا. البته وام هم میدن اگه جرات گرفتنشو داشته باشی.
> اصن یکی از اهدافی که بچه های دندون دارن اینه که تخصص نگیرن شیش ساله سر و ته قضیه رو بند بیارن



من اون رادیو ک از پزشکی بش میرسن رو دوس دارم ولی مسیرشو(پزشکی) دوس ندارم :///خواستم بدونم این رادیوعه در حد اون هس یا ن

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> ببین فقط یه چی! نشین فقط به نظرات تعدادی دانش آموز، مقداری دانشجو و کمی فارغ التحصیل اینجا گوش نده، اینجاا فقط یک بخش کوچیکی از دایره بررسیت هست، بهتره تو اجتماع های تخصصی تری نظرات تجربه دارها، حضوری، غیرحضوری همه جوره.. هم نمونه های موفق هم نمونه های شکست خورده رو بررسی کنی،این بین حتما به روحیه، هدف، شخصیت و داستان زندگیشون هم توجه کن..شاید دلیلی که باعث شده یکی دلزده شه اصلاا تو زندگی تو مهم نباشه یا تفاوتهای شخصیتی..تو سنی نداری، اگه کسی که مثلا تو 26 سالگی رفته پزشکی و الان خسته ست به این تفاوت دقت کن که نیازهای روانی آدم 30 ساله با 19 ساله فرق داره،اون بیشتر دنبال آرامش و تثبیت هست این مثال بود که متوجه منظورم از تفاوتهایی بین شرایط بشی که بدونی بهرکدوم چقدر باید اهمیت بدی...درآخر امیدوارم بهترین انتخاب رو انجام بدی، که قطعااا همین طور میشه ان شاا..خوب تحقیق کن، صدای درونت رو بشنو..از خدا یاری بخواه ..موفق باشی


حرفتون رو قبول دارم
بدبختی اینجاست که پیش مشاور رفتم دانشجوهای پزشکیش ناراضی وپشیمون بودن....گفتم بیام انجمن بپرسم ...اینجا هم دانشجوهاش ناراضی و پشیمونن
خودم تا دیروز انتخاب اولم پزشکی بود...با شناختی که از روحیات خودم دارم این رشته بهترین مورد برای منه
ولی خب نظرات بچه های دیگه رو هم نمیشه کاملن نادیده گرفت....بدجوری دودل شدم....بعداز این همه نظرات منفی ای که دیدم دیگه کم کم دارم میرم سمت دندون پزشکی
ولی هنوز تصمیمم قطعی نشده

----------


## Mr.Moein

_من واقعا درباره تفاوت پزشکی و دندان درامداشون شرایط چن سال بعدشون نمیدونم ولی چون پدرم داخل مرکز بهداشت کار میکنه و خونمونم نزدیکه و من بعضی وقتی واس کاری میرفتم اونجا دیدم پزشکایی ک باهاشون ک حرف میزدم میگفتن کاشکی اولویت دندون قرارمیدادیم بهتر بود یا مطب بعضی دندون پزشکا رفتم ازشون پرسیدم گفتن خدارو شکر ک پزشکی قبول نشدیم دندون قبول شدیم و از این حرفا... خلاصه این که تصمیم با خودته نمیدونم تا چن سال دیگ شرایط چجوریه بنظرم حضور ی پیش چن دندون پزشک و پزشک برو و ازشون پرس و جو کن... موفق باشی دکتر_

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> یافتم ، اومدم از شک و دودلی درت بیارم
> نه دندون، نه پزشکی
> 
> 
> 
> فقط دارووووووو



اگه سرمایه اولیه اش رو داشتم حتمن دارو میرفتم.........

----------


## Bahar1377

به خدا بی پولی هم درد بزرگیه ...
قید خیلی از انتخاب های خوب و باید زد... :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Bahar1377

راستی کسی از پوکر خبر نداره؟؟!!

----------


## Mr.Moein

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Bahar1377


راستی کسی از پوکر خبر نداره؟؟!!


چرا اخراج شد؟_

----------


## BRUH

آقا خیر از جوونیتون ببینید 
مارم به شک انداختین :Yahoo (4): 
حالا که دانشجو ها جمعن منم بگم  :Yahoo (4): 
من حقیقتا پزشکی رو به خاطر درساش دوس دارم و کارش رو اگر برم تخصص بگیرم  :Yahoo (21): 
اما قضیش اینه که برا پزشکی باید برم پردیس یا آزاد(تازه شهرهای دیگه) خانواده مشکلی ندارن میگن هر جور شده هزینه ها رو میدن 
ولی خب من شرمنده میشم بخوام این همه سال ازشون کلی پول بگیرم ...
درسای دارو هم دوس دارم ولی انقد از کارش و اینا بد شنیدم نمیدونم اصلا بزنم تو انتخابام یا نه  :Yahoo (22): 
یکی بگه علاقه به علمو ول کنم ؟  :Yahoo (4): 
برم فیزیو سراسری ؟  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Bahar1377

> آقا خیر از جوونیتون ببینید 
> مارم به شک انداختین
> حالا که دانشجو ها جمعن منم بگم 
> من حقیقتا پزشکی رو به خاطر درساش دوس دارم و کارش رو اگر برم تخصص بگیرم 
> اما قضیش اینه که برا پزشکی باید برم پردیس یا آزاد(تازه شهرهای دیگه) خانواده مشکلی ندارن میگن هر جور شده هزینه ها رو میدن 
> ولی خب من شرمنده میشم بخوام این همه سال ازشون کلی پول بگیرم ...
> درسای دارو هم دوس دارم ولی انقد از کارش و اینا بد شنیدم نمیدونم اصلا بزنم تو انتخابام یا نه 
> یکی بگه علاقه به علمو ول کنم ؟ 
> برم فیزیو سراسری ؟


منم مامانم میگه پول پرستاری مازاد تهران و بهت میدیم اما  من وقتی میبینم وضع اقتصادی و اصلا وجدانم قبول نمیکنه. و دوستان از جمله خود شما گفتید روزانه. 
خوب دارو شاخ تره اما فیزیو بازارکارش میگن بهتره.
راستی چرا هر کی میره دارو فکر میکنه اخرش زدن داروخونس. کسی که دارو میخونه تو شرکت های داروسازی میتونه کار کنه و کلی کارای تحقیقاتی انجام بده.

----------


## Bahar1377

> _
> چرا اخراج شد؟_


چمیدونم والا ، بهتره از zero بپرسید :Yahoo (21): 
شایع شده که عامل بن شدن پوکر ، زیرو بود. :Yahoo (76): 
راست و دروغش و نمیدونم
مثل اینکه دستهایی پشت پردس :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23): 
الله اعلم

----------


## BRUH

> منم مامانم میگه پول پرستاری مازاد تهران و بهت میدیم اما  من وقتی میبینم وضع اقتصادی و اصلا وجدانم قبول نمیکنه. و دوستان از جمله خود شما گفتید روزانه. 
> خوب دارو شاخ تره اما فیزیو بازارکارش میگن بهتره.
> راستی چرا هر کی میره دارو فکر میکنه اخرش زدن داروخونس. کسی که دارو میخونه تو شرکت های داروسازی میتونه کار کنه و کلی کارای تحقیقاتی انجام بده.


والا تو یوتوب سرچ کردم یه مصاحبه بود با دانشجوهای داروسازی یکی از دانشگاه های تهران اکثرا با ناامیدی میگفتن تهش قراره بریم تو داروخونه و اینا
فیزیو هم چند وقت پیش رفتم مطب یکی از همکارای مادرم قشنگ برام توضیح داد و دستگاه ها و اینا رو نشون داد کارشون خیلی با مزه بود دوست داشتم  :Yahoo (4): 
حقیقتا پارسال هم تو تاپیکا هست که من هدفم فیزیوتراپی بود ولی نمیدونم این علاقم به پزشکی چطوری توی این سال شکل گرفت (دلیلش یا افکار پشت کنکوری و فشارهای فامیل و دید جامعه و اینا  :Yahoo (4):  یا علاقه زیادم به زیست)

----------


## SOLO_PRODUCTION

کسی که میره دندون حسرت پزشکی رو نمیخوره ولی کسی که میره پزشکی احتمال اینکه حسرت دندون رو بخوره خیلی زیاده کلا دندون یچیز وسوسه کنندس

----------


## BRUH

کلا امسال فهمیدم مهم نیست چه رتبه ای بیاری به هر حال کلی دغدغه توی انتخاب رشته داری  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Rezaha

> حرفتون رو قبول دارم
> بدبختی اینجاست که پیش مشاور رفتم دانشجوهای پزشکیش ناراضی وپشیمون بودن....گفتم بیام انجمن بپرسم ...اینجا هم دانشجوهاش ناراضی و پشیمونن
> خودم تا دیروز انتخاب اولم پزشکی بود...با شناختی که از روحیات خودم دارم این رشته بهترین مورد برای منه
> ولی خب نظرات بچه های دیگه رو هم نمیشه کاملن نادیده گرفت....بدجوری دودل شدم....بعداز این همه نظرات منفی ای که دیدم دیگه کم کم دارم میرم سمت دندون پزشکی
> ولی هنوز تصمیمم قطعی نشده


اون مستنده ک ی دانشجو پزشکی ساخته دیدیش؟
راه قریب

----------


## meghdad

> اون مستنده ک ی دانشجو پزشکی ساخته دیدیش؟
> راه قریب


کدوم رضا ؟

----------


## Bahar1377

> والا تو یوتوب سرچ کردم یه مصاحبه بود با دانشجوهای داروسازی یکی از دانشگاه های تهران اکثرا با ناامیدی میگفتن تهش قراره بریم تو داروخونه و اینا
> فیزیو هم چند وقت پیش رفتم مطب یکی از همکارای مادرم قشنگ برام توضیح داد و دستگاه ها و اینا رو نشون داد کارشون خیلی با مزه بود دوست داشتم 
> حقیقتا پارسال هم تو تاپیکا هست که من هدفم فیزیوتراپی بود ولی نمیدونم این علاقم به پزشکی چطوری توی این سال شکل گرفت (دلیلش یا افکار پشت کنکوری و فشارهای فامیل و دید جامعه و اینا  یا علاقه زیادم به زیست)


پس همون فیزیو برو. چون علاقه واقعیت همونه.
انشالله بهترین انتخاب و بکنی. :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Rezaha

> کدوم رضا ؟


اسمش راه قریب هس کمتر از ی ساعته فک کنم
پتانسیل اینو داره کاملا از پزشکی منصرف کنه آدمو://

----------


## meghdad

> اسمش راه قریب هس کمتر از ی ساعته فک کنم
> پتانسیل اینو داره کاملا از پزشکی منصرف کنه آدمو://


کجا میتونم پیداش کنم دانلودش کنم

----------


## Rezaha

> کجا میتونم پیداش کنم دانلودش کنم


اپارات دارتش

----------


## Marshmello

> کجا میتونم پیداش کنم دانلودش کنم


گوگل

----------


## Marshmello

یک سوال چرا رتبه های تک رقمی و دو رقمی بیشتر پزشکی میزنن تا رشته های دیگه؟

----------


## meghdad

> گوگل


 :Yahoo (21): 

وای نمیدونسما  :Yahoo (4):  گوله نمک

----------


## Anis.Es

> کجا میتونم پیداش کنم دانلودش کنم

----------


## anis79

من پزشکی میخونم و ناراضی نیستم و از تمام سختیاش خبر دارم
همه به پول میرسن دیر یا زود هدف فقط پول نیست 
هر رشته ای مشکلات خاص خودشو داره کدوم رشته راحته ؟ هیچ کدوم

----------


## Marshmello

> وای نمیدونسما  گوله نمک


خب اگه میدونستی سرچ می‌کردی راه قریب لینک مربوط به ویدیو میومد

----------


## Rezaha

> یک سوال چرا رتبه های دو رقمی بیشتر پزشکی میزنن تا رشته های دیگه؟


بیشتر کسایی ک پزشکی رو میارن ولی نمیرن واس اینه ک میترسن کم بیارن
ولی اونی‌ ک خودشو تا تک یا دورقمی رسونده دیگ از خودش مطمئنه ک‌ کم نمیاره.

----------


## anis79

> یک سوال چرا رتبه های تک رقمی و دو رقمی بیشتر پزشکی میزنن تا رشته های دیگه؟


درس خون بودن به درس خون بودن عادت دارن
 تخصص های متنوع تری هست دست بچها تو پزشکی باز تره فیلد های کاری گسترده تره

----------


## Marshmello

من خودم بین پزشکی و دندون موندم حالا فردا قراره برم کلینیک دندان پزشکی و بیمارستان ببینم چی میشه.
پ.ن:إن شاءالله این گیج شدن بین این سه رشته برای همتون اتفاق بیفته

----------


## parsa01

دندانپزشکی به نظرم به زودی اون لوکس بودن و درامد زیادش کم خواهد شد چرا که فارغ التحصیلاش خیلی زیادن و مثل پزشکی که دهه 80 خیلی درامد خوبی داشتن ولی الان اصلا راضی نیستن( به دلیل تعرفه پایین و تعداد پزشک بالا که حاضر میشن ساعتی 25-30 هزار هم کارکنن ( باور نمیکنین تو گروه تلگرام کاریابی پزشکان ادتون میکنم ببینین ) ) 
دندانپزشکی 3-4 سال اخیر پذیرش خیلی زیاد و غیر منطقی شده ، سالی 1500-2000 دندانپزشک فارغ التحصیل میشن در مقابل 5-6 هزار پزشک که اصلا متعادل نیست ، چرا که نسبت نیاز پزشک به دندانپزشک حداقل 8 هست ، در کل بدون تعارف دندانپزشکی از 1400 به بعد به دلیل افزایش فارغها و خارج از کشور و... کار سخت تر گیر میاد و بایدبه نقاط محرومتر رفت

البته میگم که پزشکی بهتر نیستا ، منظورم اینه که درامد 40-50 میلیونی دندونهای عمومی دیگه دورانش تموم شده ولی خب میانگینشون همچنان از پزشک عمومی بالاتره

در کل پزشک عمومی بین 7 تا 12 تومان هست الان ( نقاط محروم تا 15-16 هم هست ولی کارانه و پایش رو دیر میدن )

دندون فعلا 15-30 میلیون ولی خب دقت کنین الان تازه 93 ای ها فارغ التحصیل شدن!

----------


## BenKenobi

کاش یه ویدیو هم از قشنگی های پزشکی بود، این راه قریب کلا ناامیدم کرد. تا حدی که دوست ندارم اصلا انتخاب رشته کنم! واقعا اینطوره؟

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> اون مستنده ک ی دانشجو پزشکی ساخته دیدیش؟
> راه قریب


آره ...چند ماه پیش دیدمش

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> آقا خیر از جوونیتون ببینید 
> مارم به شک انداختین
> حالا که دانشجو ها جمعن منم بگم 
> من حقیقتا پزشکی رو به خاطر درساش دوس دارم و کارش رو اگر برم تخصص بگیرم 
> اما قضیش اینه که برا پزشکی باید برم پردیس یا آزاد(تازه شهرهای دیگه) خانواده مشکلی ندارن میگن هر جور شده هزینه ها رو میدن 
> ولی خب من شرمنده میشم بخوام این همه سال ازشون کلی پول بگیرم ...
> درسای دارو هم دوس دارم ولی انقد از کارش و اینا بد شنیدم نمیدونم اصلا بزنم تو انتخابام یا نه 
> یکی بگه علاقه به علمو ول کنم ؟ 
> برم فیزیو سراسری ؟


اگه علاقه رو بذاریم کنار

فیزیوتراپی روزانه از خیلی  لحاظ ها بهتر از پزشکی آزاده........خوب بهش فک کن و بهترین تصمیم رو بگیر....

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> کلا امسال فهمیدم مهم نیست چه رتبه ای بیاری به هر حال کلی دغدغه توی انتخاب رشته داری



دقیقن..........پدرم داره درمیاد    :Yahoo (19): 

 :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> اسمش راه قریب هس کمتر از ی ساعته فک کنم
> پتانسیل اینو داره کاملا از پزشکی منصرف کنه آدمو://



ولی من بعداز دیدن اون مستند نظرم عوض نشد.....کلن من آدم عجیب غریبیم.....همیشه از سختی کشیدن و زجر دادن خودم برای پیشرفت کردن لذت میبرم

خلاصه دیوونه ام  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> من پزشکی میخونم و ناراضی نیستم و از تمام سختیاش خبر دارم
> همه به پول میرسن دیر یا زود هدف فقط پول نیست 
> هر رشته ای مشکلات خاص خودشو داره کدوم رشته راحته ؟ هیچ کدوم


آخ جون بالاخره یه پزشکی که پشیمون نشده هم پیدا شد  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> دندانپزشکی به نظرم به زودی اون لوکس بودن و درامد زیادش کم خواهد شد چرا که فارغ التحصیلاش خیلی زیادن و مثل پزشکی که دهه 80 خیلی درامد خوبی داشتن ولی الان اصلا راضی نیستن( به دلیل تعرفه پایین و تعداد پزشک بالا که حاضر میشن ساعتی 25-30 هزار هم کارکنن ( باور نمیکنین تو گروه تلگرام کاریابی پزشکان ادتون میکنم ببینین ) ) 
> دندانپزشکی 3-4 سال اخیر پذیرش خیلی زیاد و غیر منطقی شده ، سالی 1500-2000 دندانپزشک فارغ التحصیل میشن در مقابل 5-6 هزار پزشک که اصلا متعادل نیست ، چرا که نسبت نیاز پزشک به دندانپزشک حداقل 8 هست ، در کل بدون تعارف دندانپزشکی از 1400 به بعد به دلیل افزایش فارغها و خارج از کشور و... کار سخت تر گیر میاد و بایدبه نقاط محرومتر رفت
> 
> البته میگم که پزشکی بهتر نیستا ، منظورم اینه که درامد 40-50 میلیونی دندونهای عمومی دیگه دورانش تموم شده ولی خب میانگینشون همچنان از پزشک عمومی بالاتره
> 
> در کل پزشک عمومی بین 7 تا 12 تومان هست الان ( نقاط محروم تا 15-16 هم هست ولی کارانه و پایش رو دیر میدن )
> 
> دندون فعلا 15-30 میلیون ولی خب دقت کنین الان تازه 93 ای ها فارغ التحصیل شدن!


اینکه درآینده رشته ها وضعیت بازارکارشون تغییر میکنه درست

ولی به نظرتون اگه یه نفر دندون پزشکی یا پزشکی رو توی دانشگاه های تاپ بخونه و جزو بهترین دانشجوهای دانشگاه باشه نمیشه گفت بازارکار براش تضمین شده هست؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Zero_Horizon

اگه پزشکی بری تازه توی 34 سالگی تخصص میگیری

اگه دندون بری بعداز 6 یا 7 سال وارد کار میشی

هیچ کس هم از آینده خبر نداره....که کدوم رشته قراره وضعیتش چطور بشه

آخرش به همین میرسیم که اگه علاقه و استعداد رو بشناسی باید براساس همون انتخاب کنی...از آینده هیچ کس خبرنداره
ولی بدبختی هم اینجاست که شناسایی علاقه ی واقعی خودش سخت تر از صدتا کنکوره

انتخاب رشته ی خوب اونیه که بعداز چندسال توی اون رشته ای که هستی آرامش داشته باشی و احساس پشیمونی نکنی....ولی بدختی اینجاست من به هرکدوم این دوتا که فکر میکنم یه جور احساس پشیمونی بهم دست میده

----------


## Rezaha

> ولی من بعداز دیدن اون مستند نظرم عوض نشد.....کلن من آدم عجیب غریبیم.....همیشه از سختی کشیدن و زجر دادن خودم برای پیشرفت کردن لذت میبرم
> 
> خلاصه دیوونه ام


صرفا رنج و سختی نیست..رنج و سختی توام با ناعدالتیه
نمیدونم چقد مستنده رو یادت هست ولی بیشتر دانشجو هایی ک باشون صحبت میشد مشکل اصلیشون کار زیاد نبود..مشکلشون این بود ک این کار زیاد رو موثر توی پیشرفتشون از نظر سوادی یا مهارتی  نمیدونستن و حس بیهودگی میکردن

----------


## Zero_Horizon

نظر یک دندان پزشکی که اول فک میکرد علاقه نداره :

۵ سال گذشت.
۵ سال!
کنکورم سال ۹۲ بود. از چند ماه قبل از کنکور به سرم زده بود که: دارم مسیر اشتباهی رو می‌رم.
اینکه کاش می‌رفتم رشتۀ ریاضی.
حس می‌کردم باید می‌رفتم دنبال آی‌تی.ولی وایسادم.
گفتم الان دیگه دیره برای تغییر رشته.
فعلاً بخون،
بعد از کنکور یه فکری می‌کنی…وسط تابستون، از کلاس آموزشی راهنمایی و رانندگی رسیدم خونه،
در که باز شد،
داداش‌علی گفت که: قم قبول شدی!موندم الان باید خوشحال باشم!؟ ناراحت باشم!؟
دیدم خونواده شادن  :Yahoo (1): 
من هم هنوز تو شوک بودم!
انتظار قم رو نداشتم حقیقتاً.ولی قم.
اومدیم و ثبت نام کردیم.از همون ترم‌های اول، عرصه رو بر خودم تنگ دیدم.
دیدم نمی‌شه!
دیدم این درس‌ها من رو پُر نمی‌کنن.
مخصوصاً دو سال اول که درس‌ها ارتباط خاصی هم با دندون‌پزشکی نداشتن. و خیلی سخت می‌شه تصور درستی از دندون‌پزشکی پیدا کرد در دو سال علوم‌پایه.در همین حین که با نارضایتی‌های دوره‌ای، فرازونشیب‌های زیاد، روزها می‌گذشتند، من در تلاش بودم که راهی پیدا کنم تا برم پیِ رؤیاهام.برم پیِ استعدادهام، علایقم،
هدفم…با کلی آدم حرف زدم. کلی فکر، کلی یادداشت، کلی ناراحتی…
ولی همیشه مواردی بود که باعث می‌شد من بمونم و ادامه بدم.گاهی ترس از آیندۀ نامعلوم، ترس از ابهام،
گاهی ترس هم نبود، امید به آیندۀ بهتر با داشتن این رشته و…این رو هم بگم که تمامی راه‌های موجود رو بررسی می‌کردم؛ از تحصیل همزمان دو رشته، تا انصراف از تحصیل!
حتی ابتدای همین ترم، درخواست مرخصی تحصیلی رو نوشتم و تحویل معاونت آموزش دانشکده دادم.
ولی…ولی حالا خودم رو در یک جریانی می‌بینم که اون‌قدر خوب و بدون نقص داره جلو می‌ره که گاهی با خودم می‌گم انگار مسیر درست، همین مسیریه که الان در اون قرار گرفتم!مرخصی این ترم کنسل شد.
این ترم شد بهترین برهۀ تحصیلم.
کلی اتفاق خوب و مهم رخ داد و هنوز هم همینطوره!اومدم جلو… تا رسیدم به فرجۀ امتحانات این ترم.
۳-۴ هفتۀ پیش بود که برای شروع فرجه‌ها بچه‌ها قصد رفتن به خونه‌هاشون رو کرده بودن.
ولی من نه.
هادی گفت: نمی‌ری مگه؟
گفتم: نه. می‌خوام برم دنبال کار.
– کار گیر نمیاد که…
– حالا می‌رم دنبالش. ضرر نداره که.۲۰ روز تعطیل بودیم تقریباً.بچه‌ها رفتن خونه‌هاشون.
من موندم.روز بعد،
سوئیچ ماشین مرتضی رو ازش گرفتم و رفتم دنبال درمونگاه‌ها.به اولین درمانگاه که رسیدم، دیدم عه! یکی از دوستان ورودی ۹۰ در حال درمانه  :Yahoo (1): 
دست تکون دادم و اون گفت برم داخل.
کنارش نشستم.
گفتم علیرضا، اومدم دنبال کار  :Yahoo (1): 
گفت: هفتۀ بعد هستی!؟
– آره.
– خب من نیستم، بیا جای من چندتا شیفت وایسا، تا دستت بیاد اوضاع چطوره. بعد از یک ماه، من دیگه می‌رم شهرمون، تو بیا جای من!این درمانگاه، از شلوغ‌ترین درمانگاه‌های قم محسوب می‌شه. و هر کسی سعادت حضور در اون رو پیدا نمی‌کنه!خوشحال و خندون، رفتم سراغ باقی درمانگاه‌ها.خیلی جالبه که در دو تا درمانگاه دیگه هم شیفت جور شد  :Yahoo (1): و کارم جوری شد که یکشنبه، دوشنبه، چهارشنبه، پنج‌شنبه و جمعه باید می‌رفتم و دندان‌پزشک می‌بودم! که دو روزش، هم صبح بود و هم عصر!دندان‌پزشک شدم! این‌بار دیگه خبری از درمانگاه خلوت نبود.
دیگه اون درمانگاه قبلی نبود که بیمار کم باشه، تجهیزات کامل نباشه و از همه بدتر اینکه یک نفر بالای سَرَم باشه و در روند درمان دخالت کنه!این‌بار فرق داشت.
واقعاً شدم یک دندان‌پزشک.همۀ مراحل از تشخیص تا طرح درمان و درمانِ بیمار، با من بود.این‌جا بود که باید جسارت به خرج می‌دادم و ترس رو می‌ذاشتم کنار تا درمان‌های لازم رو، که گه‌گاه بسیار سخت می‌شدن، انجام بدم.*هیچ‌وقت،
هیچ‌وقت،
هیچ‌وقت اون حس خوبم رو وقتی عکس نهایی اولین عصب‌کشی‌م رو در روز اول درمانگاه دیدم و خیلی خوب شده بود، یادم نمی‌ره!
هیچ‌وقت حس خوبم رو بعد از اولین جراحی دندان عقل فراموش نمی‌کنم.
هیچ‌وقت ذوق‌وشوقم رو برای تکمیل اطلاعاتم و یادگرفتن ادامۀ مراحل درمان بیمارهام یادم نمی‌ره 
هیچ‌وقت یادم نمی‌ره اون روزی رو که با خودم می‌گفتم یه دندون سخت بیاد عصب‌کشی کنم… و اومد! سخت‌ترین ریشه‌ای که تا به حال دیده بودم! و وقتی با صرف زمان و تلاش زیاد تونستم خیلی خوب تکمیلش کنم، واقعاً شاد شده بودم* *و فهمیدم که وَرای تمام این‌همه حس خوب، یک چیز مهم‌تر در دندون‌پزشکی هست که لذت اون خیلی خیلی خیلی بیشتر از این حرف‌هاست!
و اون لذت ارتباط با بیماره، افزایش اطلاعات بیمار، حرف‌زدن با بیمار و
در نهایت انتقال یک حال خوب به بیمار…*وقتی که بیمار میاد و درد داره، ولی چون کارش تخصصی محسوب می‌شه و به متخصص ارجاع داده می‌شه، با درد قراره بره از درمانگاه؛ ولی باهاش حرف زدم و سعی کردم حالش رو بهتر کنم بلکه کمی درد رو فراموش کنه، همین برام یک دنیا ارزش داشت.
وقتی برای یک خانواده که با هم اومده بودن درمانگاه، بهداشت دهان و دندان رو توضیح دادم و عملی براشون اجرا کردم، اون‌قدری انرژی گرفتم که در مقایسه با اولین جراحی دندون عقل خیلی بیشتر بود!و در این چند هفته که حسابی غرق در دندان‌پزشکی شدم، دیدم که می‌شه حتی به دندان‌پزشکی عشق ورزید!
دیدم که ای دل غافل!
۵ سال جنگیدم با این رشته، ولی حالا…
تازه فهمیدم که چرا گاهی نمی‌شد. چرا گاهی به درهای بسته می‌خوردم.
چرا می‌گه که:
و بسا چیزى را ناخوش داشته باشید که آن به سود شماست و بسا چیزى را دوست داشته باشید که به زیان شماست، و خدا مى‌داند و شما نمى‌دانید. (بقره – ۲۱۶)و اینکه گاهی باید صبر کرد.
گاهی باید همه‌چی رو سپرد به خودش.نه اینکه تلاش نکنیم. نه.
تلاش کنیم، فکر کنیم، هدف‌گذاری کنیم، ادامه بدیم، شکست بخوریم و دوباره تلاش کنیم…
ولی گاهی می‌بینیم که هر کاری می‌کنیم نمیشه؛
حتماً یه دلیلی هست.
صبر داشته باشیم…اخیراً هم با محمدرضاخان استادشریف، معاهده‌ای رو امضا کردیم که طبق اون تا انتهای تابستان امسال، باید روزی یک ساعت درس بخونیم. بدون هیچ تبصره‌ای. هر روز.
و اگر نخونیم، ۵۰ هزارتومان جریمه باید پرداخت کنیم به گروه جهادی دانشگاه  :Yahoo (1): حتی همین معاهده هم جزء اتفاقاتِ خوب و یک‌دفعه‌ایِ این مسیره.
همین روزی یک‌ساعت‌ها به من این اعتماد به نفس رو داد تا اولین جراحی دندان عقل رو انجام بدم.
و همین خوندن‌ها داره کلی کمکم می‌کنه برای بهبود درمان‌ها.و در نهایت باید اعتراف کنم که دیگه واقعاً به دندان‌پزشکی علاقه‌مند شدم!
شاید زیاد!

----------


## Zero_Horizon

*من توی کارعملی و کارای هنری میلنگم و زیادم ازشون خوشم نمیاد.....برای دندون پزشکی این موارد حیاتی و تعیین کننده ان* *؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

*آقا خودش میگه من با بی علاقه گی وارد دندون شدم و علاقه ام به کامپیوتر و آی تی بوده .....بعد ببینید به مردم چی میگه !!!!!!! ..... درجهانی پراز پارادوکس زندگی میکنیم* :Yahoo (22):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> خلاصه صحبت این که اگه صرفاً برای پول و بدون علاقه سمت پزشکی میاید به شدت تصمیم اشتباهیه، اما اگر واقعا به پزشکی عشق و علاقه دارید این فرصت رو از دست ندید و بدونید که لذتِ رهایی بخشیدن یک بیمار از درد و رنج با هیچ چیزی قابل قیاس نیست.


نمیتونم بگم کلن بیخیال پول...بالاخره باید همه جنبه ها رو درنظر گرفت

من نظر الآنم این هست که به پزشکی بیشتر از دندون علاقه دارم....روحیاتم هم به پزشکی میخوره....پدر و مادرم هم طبق شناختی که ازم دارن تایید میکنن

ولی انقدر نظرات منفی زیاده که از دیروز دودل شدم....

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> حرفتون درسته نمیشه قطعا قید درآمد رو زد. به هرحال به نظر من یه پزشک دیگه نهایتاً یه درآمد برای زندگی متوسط و آبرومندانه داره و اینجا دیگه به روحیات خود شخص برمیگرده که آیا با همین سبک زندگی اوکی هست یا نه.


من با یه سطح درامد نرمال و خوب راضی ام....تصمیم ندارم میلیاردر بشم....هدف اصلیم هم از انتخاب پزشکی پول نیست

فقط نگرانم نکنه اگه رفتم پزشکی بعد یه مدت پشیمون بشم که چرا نرفتم دندون مثل خیلی از دانشجوهای پزشکی

اصلن توی بد برزخی گیر کردم :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

*تست تیپ شخصیت دادم حداقل اونجا از برزخ دربیام.......لعنتی اونجا هم برام زده پزشک و دندون پزشک*  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):   :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19): 


*کارکردها : درونگرا - حسی - احساسی - داوری کننده

**صفات کلیدی*

وفادار
مهربان
مسؤولیت پذیر
واقع بین
سختکوش
زحمتکش
مودب
حمایتگر
متعهد
صمیمی و دوستانه
آرام
ساکت
محتاط
فروتن
با وجدان
دقیق
با دقت
با ملاحظه
از خود گذشته
دگرمحور
حساس
سنتی
سخت گیر
ثابت قدم
استوار
تمایل به داشتن حریم خصوصی
مرتب
منظم
ساخت یافته
همدل
خونگرم
نجیب
عملگرا
شوخ طبع
قابل اعتماد

*مشاغل گروه مراقبتهای درمانی و بهداشتی :*
ISFJها در این مشاغل می توانند به کارهایی اشتغال داشته باشند که به دیگران کمک کنند. در اغلب این مشاغل شخص می تواند با شخص دیگری به طور خصوصی کار کرده و فعالیتش را نشان دهد و این امکان را به او می دهند که به شکلی مستقل در سازمانها و در چارچوبهای سنتی و ساختار یافته کار کند.
پزشکچشم پزشکدندانپزشکپرستارفیزیوتراپمتخصص تغذیهداروساز

----------


## Bahar1377

> *تست تیپ شخصیت دادم حداقل اونجا از برزخ دربیام.......لعنتی اونجا هم برام زده پزشک و دندون پزشک*  
> 
> 
> *کارکردها : درونگرا - حسی - احساسی - داوری کننده
> 
> **صفات کلیدی*
> 
> وفادار
> مهربان
> ...


مرتب و منظم و خوب گفت
من تو عمرم پسری به منظمی شما ندیده بودم.
فقط خطت خیلی بیش از حد دکتریه :Yahoo (113):

----------


## Bahar1377

> اینجوریم نیست همه دانشجوای پزشکی ناراضی باشند بعضیام از دندون ناراضی هستن و حتی میفتن دنبال کارنامه سبز و تغییر رشته که بیان پزشکی
> در درجه اول رشته ها سختی کار و مزایا و معایب هر رشته رو بشناس بعد تصمیم بگیر
> من خودم تا چند قت پیش فکر میکردم پزشکی دوست دارم ولی وقتی آشنا شدم با رشته ها دیدم علاقه من داروسازی هست


راست میگه. من تو کلاس کنکور دانشجوی دندان انصرافی شهید بهشتی هم دیدم.

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> راستشو بخوای من خودمم بعد از این همه تحقیق که دندون رو انتخاب کرده بودم الان دوباره دودل شدم
> لذتی تو پز هست تو هیچی نیست
> من خدایی زندگی پر هیجان و چالشو دوست دارم اینکه ساعت 2 صبح بلند شم برم کشیک بدم حال میکنم خدایی
> اینکه کتاب چند هزار صفحه ای بخونم که دهن ادمو اسفاات میکنه بازم حال میکنم 
> اینکه یه گیری میفته تو کار پیدا نمیشه و باید بی وقفه تلاش کنی تا پیدا کنی بازم حال میکنم
> اینا یه چیزاییه یونیک پز و متاسفانه تو دن پیدا نمیشه


منم آخر سر مثل همیشه باید برگردم به حالت دیفالت همیشگیم

برم پزشکی دهن خودم رو آسفالت کنم  :Yahoo (4): ...........ولی خداییش آدم هرلحظه یه تصمیمی میگیره....فقط باید جای من باشید تا متوجه بشین

برای اعلام نتایج اینقدر استرس نداشتم

----------


## Colonius

> منم آخر سر مثل همیشه باید برگردم به حالت دیفالت همیشگیم
> 
> برم پزشکی دهن خودم رو آسفالت کنم ...........ولی خداییش آدم هرلحظه یه تصمیمی میگیره....فقط باید جای من باشید تا متوجه بشین
> 
> برای اعلام نتایج اینقدر استرس نداشتم


منم چینشمو باید تغیر بدم :Yahoo (114):  البته اماده بود الان تعیر یهویی خورد توش :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

خدایا خودت کمک کن این شوروعلاقه ای که برای پزشکی دارم کاذب نباشه

خودت بهم کمک کن توی این راه کم نیارم

دیگه تصمیم نهایی رو گرفتم......

پزشکی رو الویت اول میزارم....دندون الویت دوم....

از همه بچه ها بابت نظراتی که دادن بی نهایت ممنونم :22: 

برام دعا کنید دکتر به درد بخوری بشم

----------


## Fawzi

Zero_Horizon
erfan5100.ek

 دوتاتون رو در رخت سفید پزشکی میخوام و نجات جان انسان ها از مرگ بسوی زندگی  :Yahoo (4):  (پس لذت پزشکی رو با تمام سختی هاش از خودتون نگیرید  :Yahoo (5): )
با ارزوی موفقیت :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (90):

----------


## Bahar1377

> منم آخر سر مثل همیشه باید برگردم به حالت دیفالت همیشگیم
> 
> برم پزشکی دهن خودم رو آسفالت کنم ...........ولی خداییش آدم هرلحظه یه تصمیمی میگیره....فقط باید جای من باشید تا متوجه بشین
> 
> برای اعلام نتایج اینقدر استرس نداشتم


فقط تو نیستی داداش، تو بین دندون و پزشکی گیری
من بین پردیس شهیدبهشتی یا مازاد تهران  و روزانه البرز! هر ثانیه تصمیمم عوض میشه، نمیدونم چیکار کنم :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Bahar1377

> خدایا خودت کمک کن این شوروعلاقه ای که برای پزشکی دارم کاذب نباشه
> 
> خودت بهم کمک کن توی این راه کم نیارم
> 
> دیگه تصمیم نهایی رو گرفتم......
> 
> پزشکی رو الویت اول میزارم....دندون الویت دوم....
> 
> از همه بچه ها بابت نظراتی که دادن بی نهایت ممنونم
> ...


حیف شد، میخواستم جراحی دندون عقلم و بسپرم بهت :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Fawzi

> فقط تو نیستی داداش، تو بین دندون و پزشکی گیری
> من بین پردیس شهیدبهشتی یا مازاد تهران  و روزانه البرز! هر ثانیه تصمیمم عوض میشه، نمیدونم چیکار کنم



بهارم  :Yahoo (4): 
اگ پولداری بزن پردیس 
در غیر اینصورت برو روزانه البرز *_* ب تو هم تبریک میگم بابت قبولیت  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## aseman1

کاش منم پزشکی و دندون قبول میشدم الان مجبورم برم دارو. ولی ازش خیلی بد میگن. خوشبحالتون که دندونپزشک و پزشک میشین.

----------


## Fawzi

> کاش منم پزشکی و دندون قبول میشدم الان مجبورم برم دارو. ولی ازش خیلی بد میگن. خوشبحالتون که دندونپزشک و پزشک میشین.


اتفاقا دارو خیلی خوبه! 
تو هر رشته ای که انتخاب کنی چندنفر پیدا میشن ک فاز منفی بدن و ته دلتو خالی کنن 
مهم اینه تو هر رشته ای که قدم گذاشتی خیلی مصمم و قوی ادامه بدی و زمینه های موفقیتو برای خودت ایجاد کنی .

----------


## Bahar1377

> بهارم 
> اگ پولداری بزن پردیس 
> در غیر اینصورت برو روزانه البرز *_* ب تو هم تبریک میگم بابت قبولیت


خییلی ممنونم . اما من قراره رخت سفید پرستاری بپوشم :Yahoo (101): 
خودم و که قانع کردم برم پرستاری. پول که چون تک فرزندم خانوادم حرفی ندارند ، اما خودم دچار عذاب وجدان میشم :Yahoo (19): 
اگه از پول بگذریم. از لحاظ اعتبار مدرک کدومش بهتره؟؟؟؟

----------


## aseman1

> اتفاقا دارو خیلی خوبه! 
> تو هر رشته ای که انتخاب کنی چندنفر پیدا میشن ک فاز منفی بدن و ته دلتو خالی کنن 
> مهم اینه تو هر رشته ای که قدم گذاشتی خیلی مصمم و قوی ادامه بدی و زمینه های موفقیتو برای خودت ایجاد کنی .


دارو داره اشباع میشه

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> *دکتر پیام پیرویان درباره رشته پزشکی*
> *دکتر مهیار کازرونی درباره رشته دندانپزشکی
> دکتر سامان صدرایی درباره رشته داروسازی*
> 
> *لینکش گذاشتم براتون  حتما ببینید من که دیدم خیلی تغییر داد*


مرسی از مطلب مفیدی که گذاشتی :Yahoo (8): 

با دیدنش دیگه مطمعن شدم سیستم من به پزشکی میخوره ولاغیر  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Fawzi

> خییلی ممنونم . اما من قراره رخت سفید پرستاری بپوشم
> خودم و که قانع کردم برم پرستاری. پول که چون تک فرزندم خانوادم حرفی ندارند ، اما خودم دچار عذاب وجدان میشم
> اگه از پول بگذریم. از لحاظ اعتبار مدرک کدومش بهتره؟؟؟؟


الهی تب کنم پرستارم تو باشی  :Yahoo (4):  

خب تک فرزندی پس موردی نداره و عذاب وجدان هم لزومی نداره چرا که تمام زندگی والدینت فقط خود تویی  :Yahoo (4):  برای تو خرج نکنن برای کی خرج کنن؟ :Yahoo (4): 
من بیشتر از این لحاظ گفتم که محل دانشگاهت همون شهر سکونتت باشه چون واست راحت تره
وگرنه  اعتبار مدرک فرقی نداره و فقط اینجا بحث پول مطرح میشه که برای روزانه رایگانه و برای پردیس و مازاد باید شهریه بدید

----------


## Bahar1377

> الهی تب کنم پرستارم تو باشی  
> 
> خب تک فرزندی پس موردی نداره و عذاب وجدان هم لزومی نداره چرا که تمام زندگی والدینت فقط خود تویی  برای تو خرج نکنن برای کی خرج کنن؟
> من بیشتر از این لحاظ گفتم که محل دانشگاهت همون شهر سکونتت باشه چون واست راحت تره
> وگرنه  اعتبار مدرک فرقی نداره و فقط اینجا بحث پول مطرح میشه که برای روزانه رایگانه و برای پردیس و مازاد باید شهریه بدید


وااااای ، :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23): 
مرسی از راهنماییت :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Fawzi

> دارو داره اشباع میشه


درسته
 ولی تمام راه بستگی به خودت داره
 حتی همون پزشکی هم حرف اشباع شدنش هست.

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> خب خدا رو شکر که برات مفید بوده امیدوارم موفق باشی
> به نظرم الان که از رشته مطمئن شدی تحقیقت بذار رو دانشگاه که بعد از انتخاب پزشکی تهران و شهید بهشتی 
> (انتخاب اول تهران بزاری بهتر از شهید بهشتی هس از نظر اساتید هر دو واقعا عالی هستن ولی کسی که میخواد از شهر دیگه بره یا خوابگاهی باشه دانشگاه تهران موقعیتش براش بهتره 
> شهید بهشتی شمال تهران حساب میشه و از لحاظ هزینه و.. خب یه مقدار بالاتره از نظر رتبه بندی هم دانشگاه تهران رتبه بالاتری داره )
> بعدش کدوم دانشگاه تو انتخاب رشته بالاتر بزنی پزشکی ایران یا شیراز و ... 
> اینا رو خوب تحقیق کن صحبت حداقل 7 سال زندگیته


رتبه زیرگروه یکم 373 شده (منطقه3)

طبق سال گذشته تا حدود رتبه 500 دانشگاه تهران قبول شده.....اول تهران رو میزنم بعدش بهشتی

----------


## Mobham

> کاش منم پزشکی و دندون قبول میشدم الان مجبورم برم دارو. ولی ازش خیلی بد میگن. خوشبحالتون که دندونپزشک و پزشک میشین.


سلام دوست عزیز من خودم اول به دارو علاقع ای نداشتم و فق فکر میکردم فقط باید دارو خونه بزنم ولی تو همین 2-3 ترم با استادام و فارق التحصیل های دانشگاهمون صحبت کردم متوجه شدم فرصت های شغلیه زیادی داره و امیدوارم شما هم بعد به این رشته علاقه پیدا کنید

----------


## Amir_H80

دوستان مطلع یه سوالی داشتم
میدونیم که درآمد پزشکان عمومی در طرح به زحمت به ماهی ۲ میلیون تومن میرسه . درآمد متخصصای پزشکی و دندانپزشکی هم توی طرح انقدره؟ اونا چقدر میگیرن تو طرحشون که بین ۲ تا ۸ سال بسته به منطقه و سهمیه طول می‌کشد؟

----------


## Amir_H80

> دوستان مطلع یه سوالی داشتم
> میدونیم که درآمد پزشکان عمومی در طرح به زحمت به ماهی ۲ میلیون تومن میرسه . درآمد متخصصای پزشکی و دندانپزشکی هم توی طرح انقدره؟ اونا چقدر میگیرن تو طرحشون که بین ۲ تا ۸ سال بسته به منطقه و سهمیه طول می‌کشد؟


کسی در این مورد اطلاع داره؟ تو اینترنت هم چیزی گیر نیاوردم .

----------


## Amir_H80

> دوستان مطلع یه سوالی داشتم
> میدونیم که درآمد پزشکان عمومی در طرح به زحمت به ماهی ۲ میلیون تومن میرسه . درآمد متخصصای پزشکی و دندانپزشکی هم توی طرح انقدره؟ اونا چقدر میگیرن تو طرحشون که بین ۲ تا ۸ سال بسته به منطقه و سهمیه طول می‌کشد؟


*واقعا کسی در این مورد چیزی نمیدونه؟*

----------


## rezmile

دندون زودتر به پول میرسه.پزشکی ولی یکم جون کندن میخاد.هر دو در نهایت درامد خودشونو دارن.ولی اگه بخای جایی باشی که حس کنی به اونجا تعلق ندذاری یا همش دلت جای دیگه باشه اذیت میشی

----------


## saeid_NRT

دوستان هر چی دانشگاه دهن پر کن تر و بزرگ تر، اموزش کمتر پاس کردن دروس سخت تر و تذیت بیشتر. این تو پزشکی صدق میکنه. جو گیر نشید.

----------


## saeid_NRT

ازتد و پردیس و سراسری و اینا هیچ فرقی با هم ندارن.

----------


## Colonius

> ازتد و پردیس و سراسری و اینا هیچ فرقی با هم ندارن.


دکتر یه سوال تو امتیاز نوشتم ممنون میشم تو امتیاز پاسخ بدید

----------


## Raha.mehrdadi

> دوستان هر چی دانشگاه دهن پر کن تر و بزرگ تر، اموزش کمتر پاس کردن دروس سخت تر و تذیت بیشتر. این تو پزشکی صدق میکنه. جو گیر نشید.


واقعا؟یعنی دانشگاه نقشی تو موفقیت دانشجو در ادامه نداره؟

----------


## saeid_NRT

> واقعا؟یعنی دانشگاه نقشی تو موفقیت دانشجو در ادامه نداره؟


بستگی داره منظورت از ادامه چی باشه؟ تخصص؟ خارج رفتن؟
اصن تو چه رشته ای؟
اونایی که عمومی پزشکی تهران بودن الان رزیدنت های با سواد تری هستن اونم نه به خاطر دانشگاه و اساتید! تلاش خودشون. ولی در حالت کلی نه چندان فرقی نداره.

----------


## Raha.mehrdadi

> بستگی داره منظورت از ادامه چی باشه؟ تخصص؟ خارج رفتن؟
> اصن تو چه رشته ای؟
> اونایی که عمومی پزشکی تهران بودن الان رزیدنت های با سواد تری هستن اونم نه به خاطر دانشگاه و اساتید! تلاش خودشون. ولی در حالت کلی نه چندان فرقی نداره.


تو رشته های پزشکی و دندون...
هم تخصص هم خارج ...مثلا منطقیه یه نفر دانشگاه تیپ سه رو به دانشگاه تیپ 1یا 2  بخاطر اینکه خونواده تو همون استان هستن ترجیح بده؟

----------


## saeid_NRT

> تو رشته های پزشکی و دندون...
> هم تخصص هم خارج ...مثلا منطقیه یه نفر دانشگاه تیپ سه رو به دانشگاه تیپ 1یا 2  بخاطر اینکه خونواده تو همون استان هستن ترجیح بده؟


من اگه جای طرف بودم اره ترجیح میدادم. چون واقعا تفاوتی نداره تو پزشکی. بیمارستان همون بیمارستانه، بیمارا همون بیماران.. ینی شما همه نوع کیسی میبینی حالا فرقی نداره تو کدوم شهر باشی. تنها چیزی که هست تو پزشکی درس خوندن خودته.
اگگه فکر میکنی که اساتید دانشگاه تیپ یک حسابی خوب درس میدن و ... سخت در اشتباهی! چپن کلا تو بالین چیزی بهت یاد نمیدن فرقی نداره کدوم شهر باشی! خودت باید بخونی.
دندون یکم متفاوت تره. از لخاظ تامین مواد و هزینه هایی که دانشگاه متقبل میشه و ... تو دندون بهتره سعی کنی دانشگاه های بالاتر رو انتخاب کنی که تجهیزات خوبی داشته باشه‌ مثلا نگن برای هر دو نفر یه یونیت داریم!!!

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> دوستان هر چی دانشگاه دهن پر کن تر و بزرگ تر، اموزش کمتر پاس کردن دروس سخت تر و تذیت بیشتر. این تو پزشکی صدق میکنه. جو گیر نشید.


پس دانشگاه های تهران رو ول کنم برم دانشگاه قم یا سمنان.................عجب :Yahoo (22):   :Yahoo (21): 

واقعن عجب  :Yahoo (77): 


عمرن اگه خودت جای من بودی همچین کاری میکردی  :Yahoo (112):

----------


## saeid_NRT

> پس دانشگاه های تهران رو ول کنم برم دانشگاه قم یا سمنان.................عجب 
> 
> واقعن عجب 
> 
> 
> عمرن اگه خودت جای من بودی همچین کاری میکردی


نه عزیزم اگه زتبه ت میرسه بزن. ولی مثلا اگه شهر خودت درمیای، لازم نیس چند صد کیلومتر از خونه دور بشی که مثلا میخام مشهد بخونم تلریز بخونم و ...
بعدشم تهران علاوه بر دانشگاهش مزیت های دیگه ایم داره. 
در نهایت شرایط هر فرد تعیین کننده س

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> نه عزیزم اگه زتبه ت میرسه بزن. ولی مثلا اگه شهر خودت درمیای، لازم نیس چند صد کیلومتر از خونه دور بشی که مثلا میخام مشهد بخونم تلریز بخونم و ...
> بعدشم تهران علاوه بر دانشگاهش مزیت های دیگه ایم داره. 
> در نهایت شرایط هر فرد تعیین کننده س



اون که درسته

پذیرش پزشکی ناحیه ای هست....هرکسی توی ناحیه خودش شانس قبولیش هم بیشتره....

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> نه عزیزم اگه زتبه ت میرسه بزن. ولی مثلا اگه شهر خودت درمیای، لازم نیس چند صد کیلومتر از خونه دور بشی که مثلا میخام مشهد بخونم تلریز بخونم و ...
> بعدشم تهران علاوه بر دانشگاهش مزیت های دیگه ایم داره. 
> در نهایت شرایط هر فرد تعیین کننده س



به نظرت من پزشکی البرز رو نسبت به شهرایی مثل مشهد و شیراز و زنجان و تبریز و کاشان و قم در الویت بذارم ؟؟؟؟؟

خودم توی استان تهران هستم

----------


## nikman

> *سلام
> بچه ها من دیگه مغزم داره ارور میده
> ینی اینقد فک کردم که اولویت اولم رو دندون بزنم یا پزشکی که مغزم ورم کرده...
> با چن تا دکتر هم مشورت کردم...
> یکی میگفت یکی از دندونپزشکا که ایران عمرا قبول نمیشد و رفت اکراین خوند اومد، تو 5 سال اینقد در آورده که دیگه کار نمیکنه!!! میگفت ماهی 100 میلیون کار میکرده!!!
> از اون ور من پزشکی رو دوست دارم. اصلا عشق به پزشکی بود که باعث شد با داشتن لیسانس و 25 سال سن برم خدمت و دوباره کنکور بدم یکی از پزشکا میگفت تو طرح تا 15 میلیون میدن...
> اما این درآمد دندون بدجوری بین دوراهی گذاشته منو...
> 
> آقا بخدا بیمار نیستم که تاپیک میزنم... واقعا اعصابم به هم ریخته.... کمک کنییییییییییییییییییید*


15تا رشته ی متفاوتی که دوستشون داری و طبق شرایطی که دراون هستی،اولویت بندی شده باشه.
صفر و صد بودن خوب نیست یعنی این که بگی فقط رشته اولی میارم یا هیچی دیگه!!
همه انسان ها،علاقشون ابعاد زیادی داره.بدی قضیه اینه که ما چسبیدیم فقط به یک نوع رشته!
این ویژگی:صفر یا صد بودن،بدترین ضرر رو به عمر و جوانی و زندگیمون میزنه :Yahoo (31):  :Yahoo (31):

----------


## saeid_NRT

> اون که درسته
> 
> پذیرش پزشکی ناحیه ای هست....هرکسی توی ناحیه خودش شانس قبولیش هم بیشتره....


نه ببین من بحثم شانس قبولی نیس.
من شخصا ترجیح میدم تو دانشگاه نزدیک تحصیل کنم. چون هزینه خونه یا خابگاه موندن و هزار تا هزینه دیگه، غربت و... بده.
پزشکی کشیک های زیادی داره مخصوصا تو اینترنی. اذیت میشی
بازم تکرار میکنم هر کس شخصیت و شرایط متفاوتی داره

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> نه ببین من بحثم شانس قبولی نیس.
> من شخصا ترجیح میدم تو دانشگاه نزدیک تحصیل کنم. چون هزینه خونه یا خابگاه موندن و هزار تا هزینه دیگه، غربت و... بده.
> پزشکی کشیک های زیادی داره مخصوصا تو اینترنی. اذیت میشی
> بازم تکرار میکنم هر کس شخصیت و شرایط متفاوتی داره



حرف و منطقت رو متوجه شده ام

من خواستم از یه جنبه ی دیگه هم حرفت رو تایید کنم همکار آینده  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## After4Ever

علاقه مهمه
پزشکی خیلی دیرتر به پول میرسی باید وضع خونوادت از نرمال جامعه بالاتر باشه

----------


## Rezaha

دندون یزد تو خوابگاه یا دندون کرمان با خانواده؟؟؟

----------


## Amir_H80

*دوستان یه سوالی داشتم
میدونیم که درآمد پزشکان عمومی در طرح به زحمت به ماهی ۲ میلیون تومن میرسه . درآمد متخصصای پزشکی و دندانپزشکی هم توی طرح انقدره؟ متخخصان پزشکی و دندانپزشکی تو طرحشون که بین 2 تا 10 سال طول میکشه و بعضا واسه کسانی که سهمیه مناطق محروم رو انتخاب میکنن طرح تخصصشون تا 20 سال طول میکشه دستمزدشون باز همین حدود کمتر از 10 میلیونه ؟*

----------


## Shpilman

> من اگه جای طرف بودم اره ترجیح میدادم. چون واقعا تفاوتی نداره تو پزشکی. بیمارستان همون بیمارستانه، بیمارا همون بیماران.. ینی شما همه نوع کیسی میبینی حالا فرقی نداره تو کدوم شهر باشی. تنها چیزی که هست تو پزشکی درس خوندن خودته.
> اگگه فکر میکنی که اساتید دانشگاه تیپ یک حسابی خوب درس میدن و ... سخت در اشتباهی! چپن کلا تو بالین چیزی بهت یاد نمیدن فرقی نداره کدوم شهر باشی! خودت باید بخونی.
> دندون یکم متفاوت تره. از لخاظ تامین مواد و هزینه هایی که دانشگاه متقبل میشه و ... تو دندون بهتره سعی کنی دانشگاه های بالاتر رو انتخاب کنی که تجهیزات خوبی داشته باشه‌ مثلا نگن برای هر دو نفر یه یونیت داریم!!!


*سعید جان تو دندان خیلی اختلاف بین دانشگاه تیپ 1 مثل اصفهان با تیپ 3 تو مناطق 3ه! جدا از تهجیزات، آموزش و اساتید بیشتر مد نظرمه
*

----------


## Paradox2020

:Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110): * اوایل میخواستم برم دندون. الان دوس دارم برم پزشکی...  هعی... نمیدونم چقدر واسم قراره سخت باشه... ولی من عشق اولمو که پزشکی بوده... همونی که منو نگه داشت رو ول نمیکنم  منم میزنم پزشکی. ببینیم چی میشه... دیگه قبول شدن و نشدنم با خداست *

----------


## saeid_NRT

> *سعید جان تو دندان خیلی اختلاف بین دانشگاه تیپ 1 مثل اصفهان با تیپ 3 تو مناطق 3ه! جدا از تهجیزات، آموزش و اساتید بیشتر مد نظرمه*


گفتم دندون داستانش فرق داره.

----------


## parsa01

> اینکه درآینده رشته ها وضعیت بازارکارشون تغییر میکنه درست
> 
> ولی به نظرتون اگه یه نفر دندون پزشکی یا پزشکی رو توی دانشگاه های تاپ بخونه و جزو بهترین دانشجوهای دانشگاه باشه نمیشه گفت بازارکار براش تضمین شده هست؟؟؟؟؟


تضمین که اصلا مهم نیست دوست عزیز ، کار هست ولی دستمزد و اون حقوق مهمه ، واسه پزشک همیشه کار هست ولی بعضی جاها میان اندازه ی کارگر ب پزشک میدن( ساعتی 30 تومن! ) و خب این فاجعس ، در کل کار هست ولی اون عدده مهمه

----------


## parsa01

> *دوستان یه سوالی داشتم
> میدونیم که درآمد پزشکان عمومی در طرح به زحمت به ماهی ۲ میلیون تومن میرسه . درآمد متخصصای پزشکی و دندانپزشکی هم توی طرح انقدره؟ متخخصان پزشکی و دندانپزشکی تو طرحشون که بین 2 تا 10 سال طول میکشه و بعضا واسه کسانی که سهمیه مناطق محروم رو انتخاب میکنن طرح تخصصشون تا 20 سال طول میکشه دستمزدشون باز همین حدود کمتر از 10 میلیونه ؟*


نه این عدد الکیه ، حقوق پزشکان طرح بین 6 تا 18 میلیون تومانه ولی حقوق ثابت 3-4 تومانه و مابقی به صورت کارانس که با تاخیر 4ماهه تا 1 ساله پرداخت میشه

----------


## NormaL

> چقدر به درامد فکر میکنین..علاقه خیلییی مهمتره! من تو شهر خودم پزشک متخصصی رو میشناسم که ماهی به راحتی 300 میلیون داره! ماهی! خیلییی بیشتر از ی دندانپزشک! فقط علاقه خودتون به رشتت و کارت مهمه اونطوری به درامدم میرسی البته نه با چشم پول دیدن بیمارا!


بله اما یه پزشک تا حدود ۳۵ سالگی باید قید درآمد خوب رو بزنه :Yahoo (50):

----------


## NormaL

> دندون یزد تو خوابگاه یا دندون کرمان با خانواده؟؟؟


دندون یزد تو خوابگاه با قطعیت :Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> *دکتر پیام پیرویان درباره رشته پزشکی*
> *دکتر مهیار کازرونی درباره رشته دندانپزشکی
> دکتر سامان صدرایی درباره رشته داروسازی*


 @zhi.a

----------

